# A great site for you guys to visit (has lots of movies)



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/main.html

Happy Turkey day!

Enjoy!

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice link! Thanks!  

Don't over eat on Thanksgiving. More room for the beer!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)

Ill have to check that out when im broadbanderised 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice word...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks  Its the kind of thing us Brits portray George Bush to say


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 25, 2004)

"As you can most likely imagine, it's an unimaginable honor to live here."
G.W.Bush in a speech to agricultural leaders, in front of the White House.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)

Bloody hell


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 26, 2004)

This Walk a mile for me phrase was documented by Howard Fineman, Newsweek's chief political correspondent, who reported in the September 24 issue of that magazine that President Bush uttered this phrase in a September 13 Oval Office meeting with senators Hillary Clinton and Charles Schumer of New York and senators John Warner and George Allen of Virginia, about getting aid for the devastation caused to their states by the September 11 terrorist attacks. According to Fineman:


They all got more than they bargained for. The meeting didn’t last minutes, but half an hour. The president, relaxed and in control, drew Sen. Hillary Clinton into a warm, familial exchange. He treated Sen. Charles Schumer like a long-lost fraternity brother. As for their aid request, "I’m with ya," the president said eagerly — and it was approved by Congress the next day. The Virginians got promises of aid, too, and the warlike words all four senators yearned for. "When I take action," he said, "I’m not going to fire a $2 million missile at a $10 empty tent and hit a camel in the butt. It’s going to be decisive."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2004)

Whoosh, straight over the head


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 26, 2004)

The point is he said, "When I take action, I'm not gonna fire a $2 million missle and hit an empty $10 tent and hit a camel in the butt - it's gonna be decisive."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2004)

I still dont get it


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 26, 2004)

Okay, in September '01, after 9-11/11-9. when asked what he would do when he went after the terrorists, he said, "When I take action, I'm not gonna fire a two million dollar missile into a ten dollar empty tent and hit a camel in the butt - it's gonna be decisive."


Three years later, we still can't find Osama.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2004)

Im sorry but i still dont get it...

Laugh at me while you have the opportunity.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

ok 



even i get it, perhaps you're reading to far between the lines...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

No perhaps im just dumb


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

or that..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

More likely that actually


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

i doubt it...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

You're doubting that im dumb? 

Are you really the lan?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

no i thought you were saying it was "that" not that you were dumb, but yes, you're very dumb...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Thankyou...

What am I on about?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

you admitted you're dumb, which is worth of your praise it would seem..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Not only did I admit it, I encouraged you to point the facts out


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2004)

proving the original point in question.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2004)

Yep.


----------

